# Booking online for movies@dundrum



## Auntie (21 Feb 2007)

Hi; 
I want to book tickets online for the cinema in Dundrum but the message about 'secure and non-secure items' comes up and the pages have no little yellow padlock on them, particularly on the page where I'm entering my cc details. (the address on the top of the page does have https though)

Should I not be risking entering my details here? Just wondering what the 'security' story is here......

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2007)

On what site?


----------



## Auntie (21 Feb 2007)

This one



Sorry, yeah I think I figured it out, you say no to the "secure and non-secure items" questions. Usually when you say no, it won't display the next page. But this is displaying the next page, with my padlock..............still seems a bit strange though????


----------



## Towger (21 Feb 2007)

Does this blogg answer your questions :

[broken link removed]

This is the site of the company who designed it [broken link removed]

Towger.


----------



## Auntie (21 Feb 2007)

It sure does! 
At least I wasn't the only one. Thanks for that


----------

